# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Help In sexing betta imbellis

## xenogade

managed to get 3 pcs of wild betta imbellis in a LFS. Am i having 1 male and 2 female? Need help in their sex ID.

----------


## Guppendler

Males are distinctly more colourful than the females for Imbellis. The first 2 photos from left look like females. On the 3rd photo the right most looks like a male. Where did you get the Imbellis from? I am interested to get a few pairs. And how much are they going? Thanks

----------


## xenogade

> Males are distinctly more colourful than the females for Imbellis. The first 2 photos from left look like females. On the 3rd photo the right most looks like a male. Where did you get the Imbellis from? I am interested to get a few pairs. And how much are they going? Thanks


i got it at THAT aquarium (yishun outlet) 

1 for $3 and 4 for $10.

----------


## Guppendler

Many thanks, been looking for them for quite a while

----------


## zep_betta

i think they are actually misidentified splendens, not imbellis, also, with wild bettas, the females usually have stripes.

----------

